# sick platy!!!



## richlovesboys (Jul 24, 2007)

hi

my 6 month old platy just lies in the corner doing nothing for most of the day lying on his side. when i go to feed him though, he goes up and eats fine like the rest and then swims about for about 30 mins. 

He still really doesn't look well and even when he does swim he breathes v quickly and his fins go super fast.

The water parameters are fine according to the test kit so any idea what could be wrong? He's been like it for 3 days now.

thanks guys


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Welcome to Fishforum, Rich.:wave:

May I ask for the exact figures on your water parameters? Better post them than never. There could be something wrong with the results.


----------



## assualt911 (Jul 15, 2007)

Welcome to FishForum, Rich. :wave:

Im sorry but this has happened to my fish. It usually means the fish is slowly dying. but there can be other cases with your fish that i may not now. but this happened with my corydora, it did the samething that your fish is doing, after a few days it started to get weaker, and stay in the same spot till it died.


----------



## richlovesboys (Jul 24, 2007)

parameters (average of 3 tests in last 3 weeks):

25 mg/l NO3
0.1 mg/l NO2
GH approx 16d
KH approx 8d
PH 7.7

i think he is getting weaker but not sure


----------



## richlovesboys (Jul 24, 2007)

i have some pics but don't know how to put them here, the upload picture button doesnt work. any help?


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

I would do another water change if I were you, Rich. What is your ammonia?


----------



## richlovesboys (Jul 24, 2007)

ive done a water change but i think its too late now, hes not eating and only moving his fins - not swimming. Plus one of the bettas is pestering him. even when he does try to swim he gets nowhere and comes down again head first  

should i just euthanize him in the freezer now? not sure he'll last the night

oh btw my brother accidently switched the heater off for about 10 hrs aound a week ago :x could this have anything to do with it?


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

richlovesboys said:


> ive done a water change but i think its too late now, hes not eating and only moving his fins - not swimming. Plus one of the bettas is pestering him. even when he does try to swim he gets nowhere and comes down again head first


It is best to isolate your platy. Letting other fish pester it will only add stress thus killing it quickly.


> oh btw my brother accidently switched the heater off for about 10 hrs aound a week ago :x could this have anything to do with it?


What was your usual temperature and how low was the temperature when the heater was off?


----------



## richlovesboys (Jul 24, 2007)

he died this morning  

the temp is usually 26oC and it went down to around 18oC i think

ive only got one platy left in with 3 female bettas, do you think i should put the remaining platy in the tank with 2 apple snails or will he be fine on his own?


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

richlovesboys said:


> the temp is usually 26oC and it went down to around 18oC i think


That is too low for platies. I would suspect this as the probable cause.


> ive only got one platy left in with 3 female bettas, do you think i should put the remaining platy in the tank with 2 apple snails or will he be fine on his own?


He'll be fine on his own. Either way, it won't matter.

Sorry about your loss, Rich.


----------

